# Biker George!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Is this a normal cockapoo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Jins a biker but i wouldnt dair put the dogs on his bikes i think he would go mental 
but this is innes on his dad bike. 










and Delta messing about in the corner


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol! George will be asking for leathers for Christmas! 

Karen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Here he is with his tongue out for concentration, he loved it!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Here he is with his tongue out for concentration, he loved it!


He's sooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Awww he is so tiny! Love his biker face


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Is this a normal cockapoo


Love this Photo Jayne - Madeleine laughed at the fact George's legs are each side of the bike  x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Love this Photo Jayne - Madeleine laughed at the fact George's legs are each side of the bike  x


I know and he sat like that himself for ages, he loved it! He is a tad strange


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I was sure I'd already posted on here!
Naughty Gorgeous George - where's your helmet?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh I was sure I'd already posted on here!
> Naughty Gorgeous George - where's your helmet?


haha he needed the wind in his hair!


----------

